# my spinning platies



## davescube (Apr 9, 2008)

check out this video


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

what the heck is wrong with that fish?


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

thats funny but I think theres something wrong with him....


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

my cat did that one time when I fed it really hot mashed potatoes.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I believe that's caused by a neurological disease/parasite. Should probably put that fish down.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

****, doesn't seem right dude... :s


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

WOW
I think your fish needs to be put down for its sake.
It was so bad i couldnt even watch the rest of the video.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

If it breeds, I'd like some. 
Wait, that's not funny at all.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

yeah he's done


----------

